# LARGE NEW SHIPMENT OF CORALS READY FOR SALE THIS FRIDAY AT 11am SEPT. 5



## NAFB (Apr 22, 2010)

We have a large new shipment of corals this week.

Ready for sale this Friday September 5 at 11 am

Something for everyone.

Watch for updates and pic's


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

Excellent......


----------



## NAFB (Apr 22, 2010)

We will post pictures of the corals an fish late tonight, after everything is unpacked.


----------



## NAFB (Apr 22, 2010)

CLICK LINK FOR PICTURES
http://s783.photobucket.com/user/NAFBFISH/library/NAFB SEPT 5TH 2014?sort=3&page=1


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

Roadtrip......


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

I can't view the link on my ipad.

Not sure if it's only my issue


----------



## jmb (Mar 20, 2012)

Can't view it on my S5 either, but works from my desktop.


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

*Very Nice Indo Shipment.....*

Very colourful. As of the time of this post; there are still A LOT of choice pieces - Including very bright GOLD branching torches (nearly indistinguishable from Australia), Gold Tip Euphyllia, Peach Tipped Euphyllia, Pink Tipped Euphyllia and even the odd potential for Blue tipped (I couldn't confirm since the piece was retracted). The "usual suspects" were there this morning in true form; however there are plenty of nice pieces left. There's a very nice large pink wall hammer as well.

Tons of brains, echinatas, zoas, chalices and even SPS.

In terms of fish....some uniquely? patterned Sailfin Tangs. They could be juvenile colours; but very nice and active.

P.S. - Photobucket link seems to work fine on my 'Crackberry' and on an ancient HP Tablet.


----------



## Bullet (Apr 19, 2014)

Thank you for posting the pics, Red
I couldn't open the photobucket link on my iPad
NAFB always does a good job - I'm gonna head over soon !


----------



## NAFB (Apr 22, 2010)

We still have a great selection of corals, This was a large shipment.

We still have something for everyone.


----------

